# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  النسخة الفل ريب الاصغر من لعبة الاكشن والقنص Sniper Elite V2 2012

## Mr_HelL

Sniper Elite V2 2012
FullRip - Kaos


Game Size : 1.4 Gb
Game Sort : Action

1. Unpack the release
2. Start Installation unback.bat
3. Play the game


OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: 2.4 GHz dual core
Memory: 1.5 GB RAM (Windows XP) / 2 GB (Windows Vista and Windows 7)
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 8000 series or ATI Radeon HD 2000 series or better
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 10 GB

• برامج هامة جداا ..لحل معظم مشاكل الألعاب وزيادة كفائتها

لتحميل جميع البرامج من لينك واحد
http://takemyfile.com/1886408

لتحميل البرامج منفصلة

Direct X10 SDK Updated
......
NVIDIA Physics
......
Agia Physics Updated
......
Net Fram Work 3.5
......
Microsoft Virtual C
......
Games For Windows
......
Free Arc
......
All DLL Files
......
7-Zip Portable
......
Power Iso 4.4
......
OpenAl
......
WinRaR 3.9











Only One Link

http://takemyfile.com/1898953

OR

http://takemyfile.com/1899271


One Gb Per Link

HipFile

http://takemyfile.com/1899272
http://takemyfile.com/1899273

LetitBit

http://takemyfile.com/1898954
http://takemyfile.com/1898955

TurboBit

http://takemyfile.com/1898956
http://takemyfile.com/1898957

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1898958
http://takemyfile.com/1898959


DepositFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1899274
http://takemyfile.com/1899275

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1898960
http://takemyfile.com/1898961

RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/1898962
http://takemyfile.com/1898963


200Mb Per Link

MediaFire

http://takemyfile.com/1899902
http://takemyfile.com/1899903
http://takemyfile.com/1899904
http://takemyfile.com/1899905
http://takemyfile.com/1899906
http://takemyfile.com/1899907
http://takemyfile.com/1899908
http://takemyfile.com/1899909

SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/1899910
http://takemyfile.com/1899911
http://takemyfile.com/1899912
http://takemyfile.com/1899913
http://takemyfile.com/1899914
http://takemyfile.com/1899915
http://takemyfile.com/1899916
http://takemyfile.com/1899917

4UP

http://takemyfile.com/1899918
http://takemyfile.com/1899919
http://takemyfile.com/1899920
http://takemyfile.com/1899921
http://takemyfile.com/1899922
http://takemyfile.com/1899923
http://takemyfile.com/1899924
http://takemyfile.com/1899925

IFile

http://takemyfile.com/1899926
http://takemyfile.com/1899927
http://takemyfile.com/1899928
http://takemyfile.com/1899929
http://takemyfile.com/1899930
http://takemyfile.com/1899931
http://takemyfile.com/1899932
http://takemyfile.com/1899933

----------


## دموع الغصون

مجهود جميل جداً وباقة مميزة 
أبدعت بهذا الطرح 
أتمنى المتعة للجميع

----------


## Mr_HelL

اشكرك على مرورك الرائع دموع

----------

